
How do I use a mailing list effectively? - Siira
I want to use a mailing list like I use Github Issues; Opening one &#x27;issue&#x27;, getting the replies to that, and NOT getting any superfluous stuff. How can I do that? Case in point being zsh&#x27;s mailing lists http:&#x2F;&#x2F;zsh.sourceforge.net&#x2F;Arc&#x2F;mlist.html.
======
atsaloli
Use mail filter rules to discard all messages from that list unless subject
matches the thread you care about.

I used to use procmail to pick out any incoming replies to particular posts
and send them on to another mailbox so they wouldn't be lost in the noise.

